# easy horse power



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

does any1 know of some easy mods or anything in general i can do to get some easy hp on a 1991 300zx non turbo?


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Easy? Maybe. Cheap? Hardly (hp/$). Worth it? Depends on your hp goal, not much to gain and not cheap for something that will probably still be less than a stock TT. Popular mods like ECU and headers (headers not as popular) help, but can not be used if you ever get a TT and they are not cheap. Couple things you can though would be a cone type intake filter and possibly an exhaust (depends what you choose). There are other mods as well. 

I say get it tip-top, shine it up and enjoy it. If you still feel the need, save up for a TT or a conversion (not "easy"). Z


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

hybridthreat said:


> does any1 know of some easy mods or anything in general i can do to get some easy hp on a 1991 300zx non turbo?


Intake and exhaust.

The ECU is a waste of money for the NA. 

Do you have any pics of your Z?


----------



## hybridthreat (Oct 26, 2006)

not yet im hopefully taking some pics later this week


----------



## js9krcr01040 (Dec 10, 2005)

Speed= money 

Always...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

No, reliability = money. Speed can be done cheap, I'd already proven that with my Z31, but it won't be 100% reliable.


----------

